# Flashlogic FLCAN programming issue



## amped up (Oct 5, 2014)

Installing a Viper 5706V with Flashlogic FLCAN (ADS-AL(DL)-TL1-EN) on a 2009 Tundra. When I go to program the FLCAN for remote start I can't get it to flash green red and then go to solid green. Steps 1-4 seem to be fine as I can put the key in, turn to ignition, the unit changes from red to green back to red, remove key insert back but don't turn it to ignition but the unit doesn't seem to recognize the key, light just stays red. 

I've hit the program button to bypass immobilization and can get the alarm to remote start with key in. All other functions (lock/unlock/brake/hood pin all function off FLCAN. 

Wiring is as follows 

From FLCAN to Truck or Alarm 

brown/red (CANH) - Pin 6 of OBD2 purple wire 
brown/yellow (CANL) - pin 14 of OBD2 white 

Pink (ignition + input) - Ignition + inpute/output of alarm 

green/red (code) Pin 4 of immobilizer light green 
grey/red (txct) pin 5 of immobilizer blue 

at first I had the wires reversed for the immobilizer but I don't think it hurt the FLCAN. 

I'm at a loss but I'm sure it's a simple wire I'm missing, its like the unit isn't picking up the key sense


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

amped up said:


> Installing a Viper 5706V with Flashlogic FLCAN (ADS-AL(DL)-TL1-EN) on a 2009 Tundra. When I go to program the FLCAN for remote start I can't get it to flash green red and then go to solid green. Steps 1-4 seem to be fine as I can put the key in, turn to ignition, the unit changes from red to green back to red, remove key insert back but don't turn it to ignition but the unit doesn't seem to recognize the key, light just stays red.
> 
> I've hit the program button to bypass immobilization and can get the alarm to remote start with key in. All other functions (lock/unlock/brake/hood pin all function off FLCAN.
> 
> ...



See if you smell "BURNT" when you put your nose next to it, What wires were reversed? You can open it up and see, or even fix it.


----------

